# What is the first letter of your first name?



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Your real name :]

Only 20 poll options allowed, sorry bout that.

Mine begins with M.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What a coincidence, I am also an M


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

J's FTW!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tacos said:


> J's FTW!


Js have taken the lead! :yay


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Js have taken the lead! :yay


Not anymore. :b "M" names pwn!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My mom's name starts with M. :lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm the first who voted for S :clap


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

B


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is also J.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

R


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Blues man said:


> Mine is also J.


Mise freisin


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

y


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

S... Soon..


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

V


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My first name and my last name both begin with L.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

M


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

L!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine begins with M


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Tuh!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine begins with T~


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

K


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

L


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Obviously, B


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is S. :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

S for Sexmeister!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Resonance said:


> S for Sexmeister!


Lolz!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

*N*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

A


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

A


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

M


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

J-Dawg!
...or something like that :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

C


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

J


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a J.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

D.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

J.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

M


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine is M too. It looks like M is winning. Wow.


----------



## blucerto (Jan 5, 2012)

Go D! 7th place....WOOO!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

E :clap


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

D


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in the T, U, V, W, X, Y, or Z group. :yay

Mine starts with the first letter of the group.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

k


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

T :teeth


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

C


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*M*


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

G


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

C


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Starts with K, and that is how it sounds when you say my first name.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

T


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh baby!!! with my vote the T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z club is only 1 off the lead!!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

first letter is: א


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

K


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A.

Oh yeah---each letter gets its own line except T, U, V, W, X, Y, or Z which are all clumped together. :no XD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

T U V W X Y or Z. My name starts with one of those letters.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

R


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

K it is for mine.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

<---


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

L


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

J


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor T, U, V, W, X, Y and Z.

C


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

K


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

S


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

C


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

D


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

L


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

T


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

D


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

K.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

ashli116 said:


> L


Looking at your username, this kinda came out of left field. XD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

E

Dang I'm surprised at the amount of E's!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

T.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

R


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Z


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's K for me.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

A


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

G. Altough the name I usually use has an E at the beginning.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

#TeamT


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

K, the most glorious letter of the alphabet.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

A


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

D


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

another J!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

K


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, J is in second place....nice letter :wink


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

J, just to let you know!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

T, U, V, W, X, Y, or Z.


----------

